# Kit Question



## scaddie (3 Dec 2004)

Hey, I just got all my kit to start BMQ later this week. I was asked to bring all of it in on Thursday night, but I'm really wondering as to whether I have to take every single item in? Common sense would lead me to believe that I could leave the small clothing items at home...


----------



## CdnGalaGal (4 Dec 2004)

If you were asked to bring ALL of it in, then bring ALL of it in. If you still aren't convinced, contact someone from your unit in order to confirm what you need and what you can leave behind.


----------



## armyrules (4 Dec 2004)

If I were you I would bring all of it just to be on the safe side.  good luck


----------



## Byerly (7 Dec 2004)

Bring it all in.  Odds are you'll be labelling it, and it will be pretty difficult to label if you don't have it with you.  

Stu


----------



## Kendrick (7 Dec 2004)

Yep, bring it all.  It's a bad way to start in the army with a "Why have you not brought everything like you were told?" by instructors that will most likely remember it on course


----------



## cbt arms sub tech (7 Dec 2004)

Exactly, they say bring it, you bring it, this is all part of the Cock content on your BMQ...Just part of the game, you just play along,  once you get your bmq & sq, you get to start to make some decisions, but not many.

Have fun with it, good luck it with...Work hard, listen, respect your instructors, you'll do fine.


----------



## scaddie (7 Dec 2004)

Thanks guys.


----------

